# Grandview Nature Preserve



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Some general info for those of you who fish there. There is an ongoing dispute between property owners who own the beach front and those wanting to use it, This is adjacent to grandview. Consequently the area is being patrolled 24hrs for perps who have been destroying fences and signs. (Reminds you of Hatteras). The effect on fisher folks is they are enforcing the parking restrictions which only allow such from 7:00 AM till sunset. Someone probably saw vehicles late at night and figured the occupant(s) were up to no good. Four of us received parking citations ($20.00) for being there before 7:00. Also, there are bird protection areas around and near factory point. This brings the park rangers in by vehicle and foot. License and cooler checks are the norm. By the time all this shakes out we'll probably lose more beach access Just to let you know.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the intel! Can one still beach on factery point (on beachin fron of the signs) ) or is that gone too?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Oh no! Don't say it's over! I haven't had a chance to fish that area. Haven't had a chance to get to Buckroe Pier either. Hopefully I will get the chance to do the latter this summer.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

BB. I understand you can beach in a selected area towards the marina.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Angler. Don't think it's done anytime in the near future but as the residents find more ways to delete parking it's coming. Very aggravating. Talked with a dep city mgr and he understood my position about using judgement but I could tell I was in the minority. Shame. I've been trucking into grandview for 39 yrs. I'll keep everyone up to speed as info becomes available.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Hmmm. Can't ticket a bicycle can they?


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Hmmm. Can't ticket a bicycle can they?


Sign at the entrance to the preserve says "NO WHEELED VEHICLES"... So good luck with that.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Bike would be good. All the new signs just permit parking from 7:00am till sunset. The parks folks don't seem to enforce early entry. Only closing time.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Shows I don't pay attention to fence signs.


----------

